# What really makes you mad about Pokemon?



## Shadowstar (Sep 16, 2008)

It can be anything, exept anything conserning religeon, from the way Ash says "Palkia" and "Dialga" to shippers getting genders wrong!

Me?
Well, I know many other Cosmosshippers(DialgaXPalkia), and they anlways call Palkia a boy! Palkia is clearly a girl(It's pink, for Arceus' sake.)

And the way Ash says "Palkia". at first, before the movie, I thought it was (the following is a pronounceation)"Pal-key-uh" but when an episode of DP came along, I thought it was "Paul-key-uh" but now it seems to be "Pual-key-uh".


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 16, 2008)

Female Mr Mimes and female Alakazams. Just... _how?_

That and this groundless preconception people have that Pokémon is the most childish thing in the world. When _clearly_ they've never played it.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 16, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> *Male Mr Mimes* and female Alakazams. Just... _how?_


why? You mean *female* Mr. Mimes?


----------



## PichuK (Sep 16, 2008)

probably hackers who hack arceus and other ubers and use them in competetive play.


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 16, 2008)

Worst Username Ever said:


> why? You mean *female* Mr. Mimes?


I forgot the "Fe"? Crap. *edits* I'm stupid.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 16, 2008)

People STILL thinking Lopunny has boobs. Seriously, if you look closely it's just its elbows, covered in a way that may make them look like boobs! Plus, TCG cards and anime shows Lopunny in other poses, and *gasp* no boobies! I actually didn't see the "boobs" before someone pointed that out.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 16, 2008)

Worst Username Ever said:


> Seriously, if you look closely it's just its shouders


I think you mean elbows?


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Sep 16, 2008)

Shadowstar said:


> Well, I know many other Cosmosshippers(DialgaXPalkia), and they anlways call Palkia a boy! Palkia is clearly a girl(It's pink, for Arceus' sake.)


Given the fact that Dialga and Palkia are actually _genderless_ as far as things like the games and animé are concerned, why does it matter which gender they assign which legendary for their own particular version of the ship? And dividing things into pink=girl and blue=boy is childish and silly. Nidoqueen is blue. Nidorino is a shade of purple that borders on pink. (Besides, _real_ men wear pink anyway.)


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Sep 16, 2008)

Kratos Aurion said:


> Given the fact that Dialga and Palkia are actually _genderless_ as far as things like the games and animé are concerned, why does it matter which gender they assign which legendary for their own particular version of the ship? And dividing things into pink=girl and blue=boy is childish and silly. Nidoqueen is blue. Nidorino is a shade of purple that borders on pink.


Exactly. 

I'm more annoyed with the anime getting worse and worse (not like I watch it anymore...), Nintendo Events, noobs, and people who thinks Pokemon is for kiddies. 

And Heatran, because I still can't catch it. -_-


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 16, 2008)

Kratos Aurion said:


> (Besides, _real_ men wear pink anyway.)


Quoted for so much truth.

I'm not active in the Pokemon fandom anymore (I draw stuff and post on here, but that's it.), but there's so little slashy fanfiction it makes me sad ):

And the Pikachu gender difference. God, that annoys me.


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 16, 2008)

I hated the fact that in G/S/C the stupid trainers never left me alone.

@_@ It took so /long/ to realise I could delete numbers
It's probably why I hate G/S/C so much, actually.


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 16, 2008)

The fucking RNG. Confused? You won't hit at all. Enemy's confused? Oh, doesn't matter, they'll still hit _every time_.


----------



## Yarnchu (Sep 17, 2008)

Tailsy said:


> I hated the fact that in G/S/C the stupid trainers never left me alone.
> 
> @_@ It took so /long/ to realise I could delete numbers
> It's probably why I hate G/S/C so much, actually.


You thought it was bad in G/S/C? In Emerald, if the person has a Pokenav, you are _forced_ to register his/her number, and there isn't an option to delete them! Plus they call about random stuff all of the time. So freaking annoying.


----------



## Darksong (Sep 17, 2008)

People who hack or trade for hacked Pokemon. One of my friends has a traded, hacked Jirachi lv. 100, but luckily we were doing a multi battle and it was easy to defeat with my sister's level 93 Groudon.
People who think that Regigigas is pronounced Reh-jee-gai-gaws or Reh-jee-gai-gass.
People who tease other people about liking Pokémon, even though they like it themselves. Like my classmate does.
How hard Roark is to defeat if you choose Chimchar as a starter. If only he didn't use Cranidos second, maybe I would've won.


----------



## Strawberry (Sep 17, 2008)

The anime dub. It gets so annoying after a while to watch with their whiny voices and bad jokes all the time...>_<


----------



## cheesecake (Sep 17, 2008)

I hate Ash's new voice, Dawn, how stupid they usually are so they can't tell when Team Rocket is in a disguise, and how you only get one chance to catch a legendary.


----------



## Linzys (Sep 17, 2008)

Tentacool.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Sep 17, 2008)

People who hack Pokémon onto their games.

At level 100.

Seriously. Stats have absolutely _no_ time to grow if you get them right at level 100.

Then their retort is "well I hacked 999 stats on it so it doesn't matter."

That's just plain _wrong._ And _not_ fun when you effortlessly get an all-powerful Pokémon that owns everything. There's just something missing from that.


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 17, 2008)

People who don't understand that when gender differences were introduced, the male pikachu stayed the way it was because so they didn't have to suddenly change Ash's pikachu's design. It's not like it was a coincidence that the male sprite is the same as the anime pikachu. It's because it was _planned_.

Idiots.


----------



## Noctowl (Sep 17, 2008)

How stupid the anime is. And all those idiots who think pokemon is childish.


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 17, 2008)

The fact Mew is an event-only :'(

But Mewtwo's in Cerulean Cave! XD


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Sep 17, 2008)

Event Pokemon - Just why? It's like punishing the people who can't get to the event because it didn't go to their country. I'm extremely lucky to have my Aura Mew >< 

The Anime - It is so bad, when I went to my friends house I had to laugh at the poor quality. It was incredible. o.o


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 17, 2008)

_aargghh._


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Sep 17, 2008)

I hate the fact that people hate the anime so much.  *GET USED TO THE NEW VOICE ACTORS ALREADY!*  Bidoof, Tentacool, Zubat etc.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 17, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> I think you mean elbows?


X3  Yes, of course. I guess I was pretty tired and mixed those two up. *fixes*

And more stuff: 
-That you can't get Celebi AT ALL in legal ways, and there's STILL no event for it. If a G/S remake comes, maybe they will make a Celebi event?
Though events kinda suck, too. You HAVE to be at a certain place a certain day or you can't get it. Arrgh.
- People that are all like: "The originals 151 are the ONLY good ones, all the 2nd generation and newer SUCK SO MUCH" It's okay that you prefer the original ones, but... there GOTTA be one you at least don't hate among the newer ones too.


cheesecake said:


> how stupid they usually are so they can't tell when Team Rocket is in a disguise


Agree. 

*Team Rocket comes in wearing glasses*
Ash: *normal*
*Team Rocket takes of glasses*
Ash: OMG IT'S TEAM ROCKET!


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Sep 17, 2008)

Koori Renchuu said:


> I hate the fact that people hate the anime so much.  *GET USED TO THE NEW VOICE ACTORS ALREADY!*  Bidoof, Tentacool, Zubat etc.


It's not actually the voice actors. I just don't like it anymore.

"Cave filler" Pokemon - why is there so little variety, but so many of them? Unless you pack plenty of Repels you're "finding" wild Pokemon every few steps.

_Pokemon Battle Revolution_ - Pretty much a big let down this. The customising trainer options were pretty pitiful, there was nothing to do but battle and following _Pokemon XD: Gale of Darkness_, it can't compare or keep up with it. Don't get me wrong, the design of the battles and effects of the  attacks was beautiful and getting to see fist-to-face Pokemon action is what everyone's been wanting. But this game wanted thirty pounds of my money and it was not worth it ><


----------



## Flora (Sep 17, 2008)

Koori Renchuu said:


> I hate the fact that people hate the anime so much.  *GET USED TO THE NEW VOICE ACTORS ALREADY!*  Bidoof, Tentacool, Zubat etc.


Yes.  There can be great gems of awesome/comedy in them. ^^

Agreement with the "people who think Pokemon is for children" thing. My parents play it. Heck, my mom's pretty much _addicted _to it!


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 17, 2008)

Flora and Ashes said:


> Agreement with the "people who think Pokemon is for children" thing. My parents play it. Heck, my mom's pretty much _addicted _to it!


Please say we were mixed up at birth somehow and I end up being given _your_ parents. :3

I mean, I assume we were both born in totally different countries and at totally different times, but there's a chance, surely...


----------



## S. E. (Sep 17, 2008)

How much of a let down the anime was. Seriously, it had potential. 

*insert angry/sad/shouting smiley here*

And events. Most of the ones I would have wanted the most are before I was playing Pokemon. Totally not fair.


----------



## Renteura (Sep 17, 2008)

cheesecake said:


> *I hate Ash's new voice*, Dawn, *how stupid they usually are so they can't tell when Team Rocket is in a disguise*, and how you only get one chance to catch a legendary.


Oh yes.

And poison sting? What, a 10% chance of poisoning? I'll try it. Nope, npc not poisoned. Npc used poison sting! Tentacool was poisoned.

That always happens in Sapphire. Always.


----------



## eevee_em (Sep 17, 2008)

[/QUOTE]*Team Rocket comes in wearing glasses*
Ash: *normal*
*Team Rocket takes of glasses*
Ash: OMG IT'S TEAM ROCKET![/QUOTE]

*Points up* that.
and how they just have to yell "It's Team Rocket!" _every single time_ they show up. Team Rocket's been attacking you almost every episode for 10 seasons. WE KNOW WHO THEY ARE ALREADY!!!


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 17, 2008)

I think the anime's largely where this "childish" misconception arose. I mean, read what Butterfree had to say about it on the TCoD main site; stuff for little kids tends to repeat the same simple thing over and over every episode. And the Pokémon anime is _very_ repetitive from what I remember....

Ash and co. arrive in some place.
They discover some Pokémon/trainer or another.
Maybe they battle it.
Team Rocket show up and try some stupid plan to catch Pikachu or some other key Pokémon in the episode.
They fight off Team Rocket- who ALWAYS vanish in the exact same way (flying into the distance screaming "Team Rocket's blasting off again!".)
The end.
Repeat for the next few dozen episodes.

No offense to fans of the anime, but that's what I think.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Sep 17, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> I think the anime's largely where this "childish" misconception arose. I mean, read what Butterfree had to say about it on the TCoD main site; stuff for little kids tends to repeat the same simple thing over and over every episode. And the Pokémon anime is _very_ repetitive from what I remember....
> 
> Ash and co. arrive in some place.
> They discover some Pokémon/trainer or another.
> ...


Oh yes. YES YES YES......
Also I might add,
MAGMORTAR.


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 17, 2008)

Oh, yeah. The Lucario/Mewtwo fan war. ><


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Sep 17, 2008)

Worst Username Ever said:


> -That you can't get Celebi AT ALL in legal ways, and there's STILL no event for it. If a G/S remake comes, maybe they will make a Celebi event?
> Though events kinda suck, too. You HAVE to be at a certain place a certain day or you can't get it. Arrgh.


I actually have a legit Celebi. |D /brag It's level 70 and I got it at the 10aniv event. After waiting in line for over an hour. Yeah. Pity its moveset sucks though... Ancientpower? Aromatherapy? Wtf?

Anyway, you want to know what bugs me most? The stupid freakin' _plotlines_ in the games. << Evil team, evil team, evil team, legendary legendary legendary. Get a life. And give the fangame makers something better to work with. Stop being so obsessed with patterns and tradition and do something new and unexpected for a change.

Also, the target audience. << But there's nothing they can do about that.


----------



## Shadowstar (Sep 17, 2008)

Yeah, I don't like to play my Pokemon Pearl anymore because of it... Hey programmers.

Proggrammers:Yes?

GET A LIFE!D<

Better plotline:Evil team>Legendary>Chance to become leader of Team X/or Champion(You STAY champion)>Befriend Legendarys to catch(give 'em some value...)>ect. ect.

Oh yes, Nintendo events do suck, especially when the majority of them are accross the contry.>.>;

The 'encounter' rate.


----------



## Frozen Weta (Sep 18, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> And the Pikachu gender difference. God, that annoys me.


Yeah, that is just freaking stupid.  Why did they have to chop off a piece of female Pika's tail?  It looked awesome before.

Oh, and the hideous heart-shaped horn in female Heracross (which actually looks like a deformed spork anyways.)

Some of the Pokemon needed NO gender dimorphism.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Sep 18, 2008)

I agree that the heart shape is a little silly, but female Hercules beetles don't have horns. Removing the horn would mess up Heracross's overall design, so they had to do something to dull it instead. Heracross's gender dimorphism makes a lot more sense than most, actually.

On that note, the Blaziken gender difference. Again, yes, hens have smaller combs than roosters do, but stunting Blaziken's just makes it look... stunted. :/


----------



## Frozen Weta (Sep 18, 2008)

Kratos Aurion said:


> I agree that the heart shape is a little silly, but female Hercules beetles don't have horns. Removing the horn would mess up Heracross's overall design, so they had to do something to dull it instead. Heracross's gender dimorphism makes a lot more sense than most, actually./


Thanks for clearing that up, but had they made it look more heart-like (or at least slightly spikier), I'd have been okay with it.  I just think this design makes female Heracross look like they have a spork on their head.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Sep 18, 2008)

I agree about the game plots. Team Evil wants to use a legendary to take over the world. You must battle and/or catch the legendary and battle the leader of Team Evil, then beat the elite four.

I liked the plot of PMD2. Try something like that. A more creative plot.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Sep 18, 2008)

Drifloon Rocks said:


> I agree about the game plots. Team Evil wants to use a legendary to take over the world. You must battle and/or catch the legendary and battle the leader of Team Evil, then beat the elite four.
> 
> I liked the plot of PMD2. Try something like that. A more creative plot.


Agreed 100%. PMD2 is one of the few Pokemon games that makes me greatly appreciate the plot. I always come so close to crying at the end... ;_;

But there's one Pokemon that no one has mentioned yet...

Yes. I hate it. Its evolution too. Well, they're great if YOU'RE using them, except Bronzor is so annoying to train up until the point where it evolves. But the stupid NPC's that have them make me want to shoot myself in the foot. Every Bronzor has the same strategy.

1) Put you to Sleep so that they can go crazy using an extremely weak Extrasensory attack on you OR they confuse you so you can begin to kill yourself.

2) Sleep/Confuse; whichever they didn't do before

3) Imprison

4) Extrasensory a few times.

5) Repeat.

Ironically, I'm training one on my Diamond team now. Thank goodness for the EXP Share.


----------



## Darksong (Sep 18, 2008)

Renteura said:


> Tentacool was poisoned.
> 
> That always happens in Sapphire. Always.


Tentacool can't be poisoned.

I also dislike the fact that some people dislike the anime or Pokémon itself for no reason. You need a reason to dislike something, and I learned that the hard way.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Sep 18, 2008)

Blaziking 175 said:


> Agreed 100%. PMD2 is one of the few Pokemon games that makes me greatly appreciate the plot. I always come so close to crying at the end... ;_;


QFW. That plotline was incredible, the only pity was that 
a) It was too short
b) Grovyle and Celebi still die

They could use that to make a far better game...

PLOTLINE: 
A kid awakens with only their starter Pokemon, to find that they must travel far and wide over Johto and Kanto to try and recover their memory and discover the cause behind the darkening of Pokemon's hearts across the regions. As the game progresses and travels to Kanto, people will start to recognise the player and ultimately, you're reunited with your parents/gaurdians/potatoes or something. Legendary Pokemon could play a part in the story but it'd be better if the majority couldn't be captured until after you've defeated the league.

...Well I dunno *shrugs*


----------



## Autumn (Sep 18, 2008)

Dark Shocktail said:


> QFW. That plotline was incredible, the only pity was that
> a) It was too short
> b) Grovyle and Celebi still die


*pokes Ranger*



Spoiler



waah Grovyle ;~; As much as I resent the fact that they had to, y'know, actually _kill_ somebody ("but... but... Grovyle... what... he-he's coming back, right? He's going to come back with Celebi sometime in the future, right? ... what? ... ;~;"), it certainly makes for an awesome bittersweet ending, though, and I adore it. Aside from lack of Grovyle. I trained a male Treecko I recruited in Mystery Jungle to level 46 with his moves in his honor. ;~;






> PLOTLINE:
> A kid awakens with only their starter Pokemon, to find that they must travel far and wide over Johto and Kanto to try and recover their memory and discover the cause behind the darkening of Pokemon's hearts across the regions. As the game progresses and travels to Kanto, people will start to recognise the player and ultimately, you're reunited with your parents/gaurdians/potatoes or something. Legendary Pokemon could play a part in the story but it'd be better if the majority couldn't be captured until after you've defeated the league.


That would be a cool game. :3 I'd certainly buy it.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Sep 18, 2008)

I know what you mean about Grovyle ;-; I actually wish I could've lost the partner Pokemon over Grovyle and Celebi. It's so sad that you never regain your memory of being with them, especially since you must've spent some pretty rough times with them...GROVYLEEEEEEE!!!!

*cough* urm, yeah. ^^''''


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Sep 18, 2008)

Darksong said:


> Tentacool can't be poisoned.
> 
> I also dislike the fact that some people dislike the anime or Pokémon itself for no reason. You need a reason to dislike something, and I learned that the hard way.


Tentacool + poison point ability on other Pokémon + physical attack by Tentacool = 1/3 chance of poisoned Tentacool


----------



## Darksong (Sep 18, 2008)

But Tentacool is Poison-type! Don't you get my point?


----------



## Flora (Sep 19, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> I think the anime's largely where this "childish" misconception arose. I mean, read what Butterfree had to say about it on the TCoD main site; stuff for little kids tends to repeat the same simple thing over and over every episode. And the Pokémon anime is _very_ repetitive from what I remember....
> 
> Ash and co. arrive in some place.
> They discover some Pokémon/trainer or another.
> ...


Ladies and gentlemen, may I display the most unique/awesome/evil episode in the anime.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Sep 19, 2008)

Mystery dungeon series has to be one of the best things ever invented.

now, for what irritates me about pokemon.
There is no hint of death/tragedy/sickness in it except for the several pokemon towers in the various regions(and dungeon, but i'll get to that in a sec), and there all the pokemon are already dead. I know it's marketed to little kids but the pokemon world is so unrealistic it's ridicouls. They've made this perfect little world where you can just run around and do whatever. Have you noticed that the only hospitals are the pokecenters? No one ever gets hurt, nothing ever breaks, the worst thing that can happen is your pokemon feinting in a really big battle. I'm not saying to kill everyone and have some poor kids pokemon die, but could you at least _hint _that this sort of thing can happen? Have team evil kidnapp some random NPC and have them tied up in a truck? Or maybe there's a hospital you could visit and one of the random NPCs there dies? 

Wow, i sound kinda mean. I wonder what that would do to a kids psychie? I've been dealing with people dying all my life som maybe it's just me, but having the world perfect after you beat the great big evil team is just sooo unreralistic it almost makes me sick to think about this much.

Which is why I _*LOVE*_ Dungeon. The world isn't perfect after you get rid of the big 'i must take over the world bla bla bla' guy/metiorite/whatever. There are still things to do, pokemon are still having issues. Sometimes things get stolen or someone gets lost. Maybe there's a big reward for someone magnazone is after, or someone's sick and needs an item. It's not a perfect world, it's got it's troubles, and it keeps a sense of reality.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 19, 2008)

Dark Shocktail said:


> I know what you mean about Grovyle ;-; I actually wish I could've lost the partner Pokemon over Grovyle and Celebi.





Spoiler



I adore the partner - not more than I adore Grovyle, but still a good amount - and I don't think the game could have ended any other way. I just _wish it hadn't happened_, y'know? I loved Grovyle far too much to let him go after such a short relationship with him.





> It's so sad that you never regain your memory of being with them, especially since you must've spent some pretty rough times with them...GROVYLEEEEEEE!!!!





Spoiler



This I find horrific. You never needed your memory very much in the first game, since Gardevoir tells you what went on and there wasn't much of a plot before the memory-loss anyway, but the second game... _the second game..._ Grovyle must feel absolutely horrible, knowing that you're looking straight at him and yet you don't recognize him. Especially if you believe in that one theory that Grovyle's in love with the hero (which, as much as I support the heroxpartner shipping, I have to admit seems really likely. What? I'm an obsessive shipper. :P), then it seems all the more depressing. 

But you know what I find the worst part of the game? Not Grovyle's sacrifice, not the knowledge that you'll disappear too, but _your partner's reaction._ I didn't expect Cannon to know that Grovyle didn't exist anymore and that I was going to disappear too, but his 'ignorance'... seriously, I almost did cringe at that part.

I almost cried at the end of this video game as a whole, which marks the second time a video game has reduced me to tears - the first being the final part of the fifth case in Phoenix Wright Trials and Tribulations. I knew what was coming in the first game, and I knew well enough what was coming in the second from experience, but...

This one (the second) is much, _much_ more emotional than almost any video game I've ever played. I absolutely _adore_ the plot.


----------



## Empoleon (Sep 19, 2008)

Seeing the anime, and then reading the manga. And imagining what would have happened if the anime had been based off the manga. But in the manga (at least Special), you have death. You have sweet scientific experiments. You have epic battles, you basically have a black and white version of the game.

And people that are like "we're pure and never hack our game", even if it's creating a pokemon for a competitive battling team for wi-fi because you don't have 100 hrs. to devote to it.


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 19, 2008)

Dark Shocktail said:


> I know what you mean about Grovyle ;-; I actually wish I could've lost the partner Pokemon over Grovyle and Celebi.


...Milla, you spend most of the game thinking he's evil and he's only a good guy for like 10 minutes. How the heck can you miss him more than your partner?

But then maybe, I'm biased, what with my partner being you and all ^w^


----------



## Evolutionary (Sep 20, 2008)

Event Pokemon. Nintendo are just mean for that. I'd have to pay around $300 dollars to get one just because I don't live anywhere near somewhere with an event. Tentacool, Zubat and others but I don't hate them nearly as much as event Pokemon.

From EeveeSkitty


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 20, 2008)

Event Pokemon bug me too. That's why I need to trade with Negrek as soon as her Wi-Fi starts working. She's trading me a Mew :3


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 21, 2008)

The anime, Arceus, the fact that the games are almost exactly the same generation after generation, and all those dumb spin-offs (even though the only one I've ever played is the first Mystery Dungeon, but it was terrible)


----------



## Dewgong (Sep 21, 2008)

Shadowstar said:


> Palkia is clearly a girl(It's pink, for Arceus' sake.)


Maybe Palkia is gay.

Nobody ever thought of that.


----------



## Darksong (Sep 21, 2008)

Palkia is an it. When you encounter it in battle, it has no gender.
I also particularly dislike the fact that Mesprit is so hard to catch. I never would've gotten it without my sister's Roserade. :/


----------



## Butterfree (Sep 21, 2008)

The number one thing about Pokémon that ticks me off is the fandom when it whines. About how "Nintendo is running out of ideas", about how the plotlines need to be _darker and edgier omg!!!_, about how not all Pokémon got gender differences, about the anime always being the same, about how horrible Arceus is because Mew is the One True God, et cetera.

Then I am also mildly annoyed by the fact they are still hosting physical events to get event Pokémon when they already have the ability to make Wi-Fi events (which would be accessible to anyone, anywhere), and I really wish they would use the elaborate game scenarios created to let you get event Pokémon instead of just giving you the Pokémon.

And the kid-based marketing.


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 21, 2008)

Butterfree said:


> about how horrible Arceus is because Mew is the One True God


It's not so much that Mew _isn't_ the God that bothers me, it's the fact that Arceus _is_.



Look at this thing. It's not a bad design, exactly, but it's not a great design either. I mean, for a Pokemon, it's fine, but for the god of all Pokemon? It looks like some average legendary, or even just a powerful third-stage Pokemon. If they had to make a god of all Pokemon, I would want it to be just a glowing ball of light, or maybe a humanoid figure that looked like a trainer, or possibly just a very normal-looking Pokemon that looked like what you would get if you averaged all the other Pokemon together.

I liked the idea of Mew being the god of the Pokemon, because it represented Pokemon so well. I mean, Pokemon are supposed to be cute, playful things that house a lot of power. Mew is that. Arceus is not. Arceus looks like a fucking statue. Maybe it would be suited to be the god of our mundane world, but not the god of Pokemon. It's just too... unfriendly for a game that's meant for kids. 

I dunno, this post doesn't make much sense, but I really hope that they retcon Arceus into just being another legendary Pokemon or something.

EDIT: Lugia would make a great Pokemon god.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 21, 2008)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> It's not so much that Mew _isn't_ the God that bothers me, it's the fact that Arceus _is_.
> 
> 
> 
> Words


IMO, it looks like a deer crossed with a garden fence.



Zeta Reticuli said:


> EDIT: Lugia would make a great Pokemon god.


Why?


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 21, 2008)

I dunno, just the design and the fact that everyone loves it. :P


----------



## Kithic (Sep 21, 2008)

When you can't catch low-level pokemon as easily as you think you can. Damn Qwilfish...Taking all my balls.


----------



## Flora (Sep 21, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> IMO, it looks like a deer crossed with a garden fence.


XP

Oh, I think I forgot to mention that I hate when people are all like, "Only little kids like Pokemon."  In all honesty, I could debunk that theory by stating that my parents love it.


----------



## Butterfree (Sep 21, 2008)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> I dunno, just the design and the fact that everyone loves it. :P


I don't. :/

Keep in mind that right now, Arceus is quite literally nothing but an easter egg. It has not officially appeared _anywhere_ or been declared as a god; it's just there and is the mythological creator of the universe. (And why does everybody thrust the Judeo-Christian God image on it? Judaism, Christianity and Islam say there is only One True God, but the Pokémon world seems highly polytheistic; as far as I can tell, the mythology says Arceus created the universe, Groudon and Kyogre shaped the continents and oceans, Mew possibly created or is the ancestor of life, and so on; saying Arceus made the universe doesn't suddenly make it have to be The One And Only Ultimate Legendary Pokémon In Every Way, for Christ's sake.)

(Also, obligatory mention of how absolutely disgusting I find the idea that a god Pokémon ought to be humanoid.)


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 22, 2008)

Substitute "god" for "creator" then, my point still stands.


----------



## Abwayax (Sep 22, 2008)

Butterfree said:


> It has not officially appeared _anywhere_


Well, there's one attribute of the Judeo-Christian god right there.

On the topic of Arceus I'd like to mention that (from what I can tell) its name is derived from "Zeus", the king of the Greek pantheon. This suggests that Arceus has some (implied) divine attribute (I'd like to think that its ability to be any type supports that assertion, but Ditto and Porygon(2) can do that too so meh). It also, in my view, points to a similar pantheon of Pokemon "deities" which I guess are the legendaries. Arceus isn't "the one", it's just the king/leader/chief of the bunch.

On the subject of what I don't like about Pokemon: the fandom. Not sure if I feel like explaining beyond that


----------



## Darksong (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh yeah. And the Arceus thing makes me mad. Look, guys, _it's never been stated that it's the "god of all Pokemon". It just says that it was there before the universe existed. That doesn't necessarily mean that it has to be the only god._ And before you say anything, a thousand arms has nothing to do with this.
Simply see it this way: Arceus is in no way any better than Mew (other than base stats, of course, but that's off topic).


----------



## Zeph (Sep 22, 2008)

Everything* that's been said on this page so far... The Mew-Arceus argument thing is obnoxious.

EDIT: *Minus ZR's post. I'm not that fond of Lugia. What 'godlike attributes' do you think it has that give sit the right to be god? Not that there should be a god of the Pokémon World, anyway...


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 22, 2008)

Butterfree said:


> Then I am also mildly annoyed by the fact they are still hosting physical events to get event Pokémon when they already have the ability to make Wi-Fi events (which would be accessible to anyone, anywhere)


Except those without Wi-Fi. -.-;


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Sep 22, 2008)

The Arceus/Mew thing and the Mewtwo/Lucario war is annoying as hell. Last I checked, Pokemon seemed to run on more of an anicent China/Egypt/Greek/Roman system of deities, with each controlling their own area or power. Some are closely related - Uxie, Mespirit and Azelf are the parents to life, which is Mew, and Mewtwo was created from Mew - the Kanto birds fall under the guidance/control of Luiga - there's generally a trio involved somewhere, or a Yin-Yang pair, like Palkia and Dialga or Latios and Latias. 

Still, that's enough on that. I'm a bit annoyed that the movies always seem to have a hero die in them nowadays. I saw the first one and admittedly cried when all the Pokemon began to cry too, but now it seems to be a key plot feature. ><


----------



## Shadowstar (Sep 22, 2008)

Butterfree said:
			
		

> the fact they are still hosting physical events to get event Pokémon when they already have the ability to make Wi-Fi events (which would be accessible to anyone, anywhere)


Oh yes, that is annoying, I mean, I can't spend more than $400 to go to New York or wherever they host those things these days just to get Mew/Celebi/Jaraci/Deoxys/Darkrai/Shaymin/Arceus/ect. Also the fact that Wi-Fi is so expensive.($50 dollars a month wtf?)

And, PMD is awsome, people. Grovyle is _epic._

Oh I hope a new fan war wont arise... Mewtwo vs. Darkrai.(we all know who'd win anyway, it's Darkrai.)


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Sep 23, 2008)

Charizard Morph said:


> Mystery dungeon series has to be one of the best things ever invented.
> 
> There is no hint of death/tragedy/sickness in it except for the several pokemon towers in the various regions(and dungeon, but i'll get to that in a sec), and there all the pokemon are already dead. I know it's marketed to little kids but the pokemon world is so unrealistic it's ridicouls. They've made this perfect little world where you can just run around and do whatever. Have you noticed that the only hospitals are the pokecenters? No one ever gets hurt, nothing ever breaks, the worst thing that can happen is your pokemon feinting in a really big battle. I'm not saying to kill everyone and have some poor kids pokemon die, but could you at least _hint _that this sort of thing can happen? Have team evil kidnapp some random NPC and have them tied up in a truck? Or maybe there's a hospital you could visit and one of the random NPCs there dies?


I think MD2 did it for me with the entire "death of characters" thing. Or at least main characters. It would be kind of interesting to have characters dying, but if Nintendo puts it in a way that makes you feel like you're going to burst into tears at any moment, no, just, no. After all, Celebi was one of my favorite characters. And is it odd that I feel sorry for all of the Pokemon in the dungeons in the future that were destroyed? Because I do, don't ask why. All of those pesky Magnemite and Muk and ... Hippowdon ... and ... *sniff* ... VULPIX! *gasp* And that Spiritomb that you had to fight! ;_; Why am I getting so upset over these minor Pokemon?

I still stand by my idea that there should be a massive building dedicated to in-game trades.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Sep 23, 2008)

Shadowstar said:


> Also the fact that Wi-Fi is so expensive.($50 dollars a month wtf?)


...what on earth are you talking about. Do you mean broadband internet? Is the only Wi-Fi you have access to some sort of community/location subscription service?

Because I don't know about you, but I'm not paying a cent over whatever our internet service bill is plus the one-time cost of the router. Access to WFC is free, kid.

For the record, looks-wise I think Ho-Oh would make a more impressive god than Lugia.


----------



## Negrek (Sep 23, 2008)

> For the record, looks-wise I think Ho-Oh would make a more impressive god than Lugia.


NEVAR. Garish bird is garish!

For myself, I'd have to say that it's fandom-related things. Primarily when one group of fans gets all, "The way that I play this game is clearly superior to all others! Everyone who does not play this game is in some way depraved!"

But then, I'm just not that much a fan of people who make such a big deal of themselves and hold very polarized, extremist views on pretty much anything.

Also IV breeding. Suuuuckage!


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Sep 23, 2008)

Ah, but gods are often garish. Ho-Oh is just garish without also looking like a centaur-kirin-tv aerial-stormtrooper. lugia ftw anyway

Yeah, IV breeding sucks. That's why I generally just trust my luck with the Pokéball wherever I can help it.

Also jolly Cranidos.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Sep 23, 2008)

Oh! *fumes*

I hate EVs, IVs, and anything to do with them. The only time I care about natures is in what flavor of Poffins/Pokeblocks they like for contests. I think that EVs and IVs should have never been added to the game. At all.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Sep 23, 2008)

What did they ever do to you?


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 23, 2008)

Dark Shocktail said:


> I'm a bit annoyed that the movies always seem to have a hero die in them nowadays. I saw the first one and admittedly cried when all the Pokemon began to cry too, but now it seems to be a key plot feature. ><


Oh, I was _happy_ when Ash died =p

Then in the second one I was like "yeah, so what else is new?". And the rest, I haven't seen. 

Anyway, yeah, Ash dying is funny/boring but not upsetting... but then I'm a boy and thus incapable of emotion ^_^


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 23, 2008)

Drifloon Rocks said:


> Oh! *fumes*
> 
> I hate EVs, IVs, and anything to do with them. The only time I care about natures is in what flavor of Poffins/Pokeblocks they like for contests. I think that EVs and IVs should have never been added to the game. At all.


YES. I hate that people are all like "POKEMON CAN ONLY BE GOOD WITH IV/EV TRAINING".


----------



## S. E. (Sep 23, 2008)

No one has ever said that, buddy. I've only seen the opposite. I am tired of seeing these stupid sigs with people boasting about how they want nothing to do with EVs/IVs/whatever. No, I'm not going to turn sigs off. I wish you could just turn off certain sigs, though. I'm fine with people who don't want to EV train or whatever. I'm not fine with people who think their superior because of it.

...That Tyranitar guy from Serebii is going to pay. D<


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Sep 23, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Anyway, yeah, Ash dying is funny/boring but not upsetting... *but then I'm a boy and thus incapable of emotion* ^_^


LIES, I cried when Ash died.  It was so sad!  I still tear up at that scene, and I'm 19.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Sep 23, 2008)

Dark Shocktail said:


> QFW.
> 
> They could use that to make a far better game...
> 
> ...


Wow, Pokemon has existed for, what 11 years now? and they can't even make something good in the games. Last good one, I belive would be...G/S/C.
Also, the new evos kinda look....  SO FREAKIN"FUCKING STUPID!!!!


----------



## Negrek (Sep 23, 2008)

> No one has ever said that, buddy. I've only seen the opposite. I am tired of seeing these stupid sigs with people boasting about how they want nothing to do with EVs/IVs/whatever. No, I'm not going to turn sigs off. I wish you could just turn off certain sigs, though. I'm fine with people who don't want to EV train or whatever. I'm not fine with people who think their superior because of it.


Agreed. Why on earth do these people think they have the moral high ground because they're not willing to invest the time necessary to improve their pokémon's battling skills? "OMG you take your games more seriously than we do you awful awful trainers! :("


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Sep 23, 2008)

Shining Eevee said:


> No one has ever said that, buddy. I've only seen the opposite. I am tired of seeing these stupid sigs with people boasting about how they want nothing to do with EVs/IVs/whatever. No, I'm not going to turn sigs off. I wish you could just turn off certain sigs, though. I'm fine with people who don't want to EV train or whatever. I'm not fine with people who think their superior because of it.


Gosh, I remember a month or so ago on these forums when someone put something along the lines of "I don't care about EV's or IV's, and I like my Pokemon the way they are". Good for you young Pokemon trainer. But my Minun in Emerald happens to have a better Sp. Atk stat than my Sceptile thanks to EV's, so HA!

Seriously. I get so annoyed with some people like that.

Is it really abnormal that I actually find it fun to EV train? Watching a Pokemon's stats go up by 6 instead of 1 or 2.
___________
|HP + 1
|Atk + 1
|Def + 1
|Sp. Atk + 7
|Sp. Def + 1
|Speed + 1

It happened with a Castform I had once. That was the game in which I first discovered the wonders of EV training.

Fwee Castform.


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 24, 2008)

Dark Shocktail said:


> PLOTLINE:
> A kid awakens with only their starter Pokemon, to find that they must travel far and wide over Johto and Kanto to try and recover their memory and discover the cause behind the darkening of Pokemon's hearts across the regions. As the game progresses and travels to Kanto, people will start to recognise the player and ultimately, you're reunited with your parents/gaurdians/potatoes or something. Legendary Pokemon could play a part in the story but it'd be better if the majority couldn't be captured until after you've defeated the league.


um, no, because that's incredibly cliche and no better than the good ol' "you're some kid with pokemans who has to win the league and defeat the evil team" plot. 



RandomTyphoon said:


> Also, the new evos kinda look....  SO FREAKIN"FUCKING STUPID!!!!


haha, no. they're awesome. you just don't appreciate awesomeness.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Sep 24, 2008)

Negrek said:


> Agreed. Why on earth do these people think they have the moral high ground because they're not willing to invest the time necessary to improve their pokémon's battling skills? "OMG you take your games more seriously than we do you awful awful trainers! :("


Following this logic, Drifloon Rocks et al, do you also hate professional artists and major league sports players? They aren't creating art or playing sports "casually". And since I doubt that you are a professional artist or sports star and therefore do any sports or art "just for fun", are they horrible and worthy of your hatred, too? Are you morally superior to Vincent Van Gogh and Serena Williams?

No one ever said you _had_ to EV train, no one said you had to like the concept, but hating something that generally doesn't affect you in any way just on principle is outright shallow.

By the way, if any of this vitriol has anything to do with some of the responses people have gotten in the competitive battling subforum: no one was ragging on those people because they weren't competitive battlers. They were ragging on them because they didn't take the time to realize what competitive battling actually is and assumed that "beat the Elite 4" or "level 100" meant "competitive team" when it absolutely does not. There's nothing wrong with being proud of your ingame team or wanting a little advice on it, but posting that team in a forum about competitive battling is just as inappropriate as posting a poem in the main writing forum instead of the poetry subforum. The idea is that you shouldn't be posting in there if you don't actually understand the concept of competitive battling, but if you don't understand it and don't want to then no one is going to look down on you for it. Just don't pretend you know what you're talking about when you obviously don't.

...that tip will get you pretty far everywhere else on the forum (and in life), too, but anyway.

So yeah, silly comments like that are another thing that really pisses me off about the Pokémon fandom. Can you tell?


----------

